# Lice????



## NCdonkeygirl (Apr 19, 2008)

I just found out from the vet that one of my donkeys has lice (which means they probably all do




). I of course was mortified, but the vet said donkeys are susceptible to lice. I read online that donkeys need to be treated for lice 5 times a year? Is this true? I had no idea it was such a problem. Anyway, I was wondering what is the best treatment for lice? The vet said to buy a powder at the feed store, but I was wondering if there is one brand that is better than another. I don't mind ordering online if it works.

And one more thing. With their shaggy coats would it make more sense to treat them once they are clipped? It just seems rather tedious to have to navigate through all that hair! When do you all clip your donkeys? Since we all live in different parts of the country, maybe I should say at what temperature do you clip them? I live in NC and it's getting pretty warm here. I'd love to clip them now if it means getting rid of the lice.

I'm itchy just thinking about it


----------



## Brandi* (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't have a donkey but I did purchase a goat over a month ago and she was infested with lice. I went to the feed store and they had a powder that you can use on various types of farm animals. It worked very well. It was fairly easy to work into her hair. I'm sure it would be easier to put on if you didn't have all that coat to work through. I wouldn't wait to long though cause they are nasty little boogers and they can be quite uncomfortable for the animal. My goat was actually anemic from them


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 23, 2008)

We had last two winters ago on some of our mini mares.. We got the lice powder from the local ag store, dusted them according to the directions and used a curry to work it into the coat.. Also disinfected the stalls, brushes, lead ropes etc etc, have to disinfect everything that comes into contact with the infected ones


----------



## NCdonkeygirl (Apr 25, 2008)

How exactly does one disinfect a stall?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 27, 2008)

We use diluted bleach, we use a sprayer (like a garden sprayer that you pump up the pressure and spray), spray the walls and floor


----------



## MichiganGoatGirl (May 19, 2008)

I use Ivermectin Pour-on (1 ml per 22lbs body weight), you put it in a syringe and squirt it down their top line from head to tail, it gets biting AND sucking lice and worms them for stomach worms at the same time. Oral ivermectin will only get sucking lice, but not biting, so you need to use the pour-on. Then for extra insurance, I dust them with horse lice dust (permethrin). This has been sucessful for me with all of my livestock, sheep, goats, donkeys.

Amy


----------

